# Warning trappers in mecosta county trappers!!



## jmsnider (Nov 9, 2013)

Hi I just wanted to let people know that if you are in the big rapids area and trap ANY state land beware there is somebody taking traps that do not belong to them. I am by no means a expert trapped but from where I come from state land around here seems pretty plentiful for trapping. Being only my second year trapping, this already has me thinking twice about pursuing this for any reason, which ever it may be for a hobby or for a living its just completely unfair.....an i was not the only one that the traps were taken from I was scouting on the opener and seen there was a two traps close the the road, so I went back and set mine 75-100 yards away. Then went to check this morning an my traps were gone while I walked back to the truck I. Looked to see if the other traps were still there an one was there but the other was not. I just want to give everyone the heads up and keep your eyes open. Thanks ans good luck to all..

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Scout 2 (Dec 31, 2004)

It is not right to steal someones traps but if you knew someone was trapping in the area why would you set your traps that close?


----------



## Randle (Nov 6, 2000)

Please make sure you report that to the DNR if you have not done so already. Call RAP hotline at 1-800-292-7800.


----------



## jmsnider (Nov 9, 2013)

Well I spent a good two hours on opening morning walking back on the creek to make sure I was away from his traps. He had his set by the road, so I put mine back away from him....I thought 100 yards was more then generous!

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

It is state land so you are free to set there. However, knowing someone was in the area I would have not set that close to them. Further, I would feel like they were crowding me if it was turned around. Animals range over a pretty large area and your traps were definitely targeting the same critters. 
Also keep in mind it may not have been him at all. There are a lot of bird hunters in the woods as well as deer hunters. Unfortunately many of them seem to think traps fall from the sky and are free for the taking. Report it. You may get lucky and have the responsible party caught.

In the future try to place traps where passers by will not find them. It is a constant struggle to keep traps out of thieves hands and still take fur. I learned from an old timer to disguise myself when trapping. I always wear camo when dirt trapping so if I`m seen, people will think I`m deer hunting. My supplies are in a camo bucket and I set it down when I hear a vehicle approaching. Most will never see it as they drive by. 

I hope you have better luck going forward.


----------



## Dave Lyons (Jun 28, 2002)

I am going to guess most that have replied must only trap private land. I say it sounds good to me. Its stateland set them. If I was never to set by someone else I would never be able to get a trap in the water. I have check many mink traps and I have one and the guy up stream is empty. Next check its the other way. 

I dare any of you to get in a boat and hit a major marsh. And now count how many different trappers you see. You can figure it out by the different ribbon colors you see. 

Sent from my DROID RAZR HD using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

Yup, have to agree with Dave. I had to pass on two beautiful BE locations this year because when I looked around I saw a tall, bright, piece of lath sticking up in a side feeder waterway about 20' from the BE locations. I walked away and set up about 100 yds below him. Another location on another waterway that was quite short in length, I see another one of his neon laths sticking up about 20' from a BE and an indent set. The guy looked like he was rat-trapping but I walked away from that area as well.

I didn't walk away because of being too close, I walked away because I don't want to offer another trapper added temptation when checking their traps and them seeing a mink, or with today's $$, a rat in one of my traps! OR, some other person snooping and sees the laths, finds the other guys traps and starts looking for more and the more could be mine!!!!!

Here's one tip that I'll offer. I *NEVER* set traps on State land during the weekends at this time of year during daylight hours.


----------



## jmsnider (Nov 9, 2013)

Also agree with Dave. Maybe I didn't say it clear enough the fellow trapper that I was set by ALSO was stolen from....I know he did not do it also had a trap from in the same section about 3/4 of a mile away stolen never seen any body there trapping before....

Sent from my PG86100 using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Wolverick (Dec 11, 2008)

Quote Seldom "Here's one tip that I'll offer. I NEVER set traps on State land during the weekends at this time of year during daylight hours."

AMEN!

Major swamps are an exception for sure. I drove past St. Johns marsh once on opening day. Coming from a suburb of Detroit I had no idea. I always had whatever creek or pond I was setting to myself. Once on the Clinton River I had another guy sharing an area. He was on foot and I in my canoe. Around here if you go more than fifty feet from the road almost all of the creeks are wide open. The trout streams are the same. Every one wants to set the crossings and be able to jump in and out of their truck with no leg work.


----------



## legard29 (Nov 7, 2005)

Seldom keep an eye on those neon lath stakes, here in the west we had a guy show up once and a while over several years, with those style stakes usually neon green paint, he would set em and leave em, we would pick em up in the spring, just a DL on the tag, havent seen him in a while though

Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## 9 (Jan 17, 2000)

legard29 said:


> Seldom keep an eye on those neon lath stakes, here in the west we had a guy show up once and a while over several years, with those style stakes usually neon green paint, he would set em and leave em, we would pick em up in the spring, just a DL on the tag, havent seen him in a while though
> 
> Sent from my ADR6400L using Ohub Campfire mobile app


LOL! I used the word "neon" to describe how the fresh cut laths stood out and caught your eye.


----------



## furandhides (Jul 3, 2008)

First reports of thefts here a few days ago. The boys say that there's a trap in every hole. Welcome to high fur prices.


----------



## backroadstravler (Jul 12, 2006)

I trapped Munuscong Bay from '74 until '89. There were from 6 to 15 trappers working the marsh and never a problem with theft that I know of. There was one incident where 3 trappers from Alpena thought someone stold most of their traps. It turned out they were using poplar stakes and the beavers cut off most of their stakes at the waterline. The trappers all camped along the river and most of the trappers knew who their neighbors were. The rat market crashed in the early 90's and the DNR opened the refuge to trapping and the rat population took a hard hit. Most of the trappers that I met my first season there, had been trapping that marsh for many years, some when the old Dodge resort was still there. There was a man from the Sault that would come into camp and buy rat carcusses for .10 a piece the first 3 days of the season. .10 doesn't sound like much but gas was .80 a gallon. The people today have a different mind set then the people back then.


----------



## hartman756 (Nov 21, 2008)

jmsnider


It sounds to me you gave the other trapper plenty of room. I have no idea how many other trappers are out in my area right now but there are plenty. I rarely see their traps but when I do, sometimes I still set and other times I don't.............


----------



## Tron322 (Oct 29, 2011)

I only trap public land, setting traps tonight and tommarow to have something to check over the weekend.

High fur prices has made the one or two night checks a bust most of the time, 10 years ago I trapped muskrat 2 nights, that was enough, usually got 25 to 50 rats, just hard to sell them for a dollar or less.

What I would do is use a backpack and a vest, no bucket. guys would think I was hunting (would always have a gun or bow in my hand), next I would take more time, in some cases 30 minutes to an hour per set, I like drowning sets, so I would set my drowner stake in about knee deep water, a foot or so away from brush or a log to hide the drowned critter, the wire would have slack and put under the muck or near the bottom and the trap was disguised with leaves and mud, no big hole, usually just push my finger in the mud and put a cotton ball in the back with some crawdad oil, some tuna fish on top, then crawdad oil on bank. 

most of the time I have trouble finding the exact spot of my traps I hide them so good.

For land trapping I did the same, but I use slide wires to drop the critter into a depression or behind a brush pile.

I think it helped a lot, so I just keep doing it, lose a trap or two every year.

Still had sets stolen occasionally, but that's part of the game, even when fur was almost worthless I still had traps stolen, guess some people just cant help it.


----------



## Anita Dwink (Apr 14, 2004)

There was a write up in the last Michigan Outdoors paper in the cuffs and collars that CO Lebel was watching a area where traps were reported stolen and spotted a couple guys working a ditch . Had a **** in the back of their truck. Neither had their trapping license . I wonder. Does anyone know who he wrote the tickets to ? Would like to find out for future reference. Also if he back checked the line to see if the traps were properly marked. Maybe description of truck so those of us who travel the area can ID it. Not saying they were the guys who have been doing it but wouldn't rule them out either , especially if the truck is in the area the next time traps come up missing.


----------



## cooner_jeff (Mar 21, 2006)

Wolverick said:


> I learned from an old timer to disguise myself when trapping. I always wear camo when dirt trapping so if I`m seen, people will think I`m deer hunting. My supplies are in a camo bucket and I set it down when I hear a vehicle approaching. Most will never see it as they drive by.


^X2

Great advice. 
Uncle Kenny showed us the same principle when rabbit hunting.
Keep the dogs in crates that don't show above the pick up bed.
Keep the tailgate closed.
Don't ride around in hunter orange or camo.
No window stickers for Remington or PSE or whatever.

I'm assuming other guys would notice what farms he hunted then they'd go knockin' too.


----------

